# Отдых и развлечения > Музыка > Анонсы концертов, вечеринок и прочих мероприятий >  18 ноября в клубе STEREO PLAZA состоится юбилейный концерт легендарной группы «Руки Вверх!»

## sodes

18 ноября в клубе STEREO PLAZA состоится юбилейный концерт легендарной группы «Руки Вверх!» (Сергей Жуков и шоу-балет Street Jazz), посвященный 15-летию группы и выходу нового сборника хитов.

Цены на билеты:	280 - 850 грн


есть желающие посетить?

----------

